

The calculator that understands you. - gieb
http://en.gibney.org/calculator/
What do you think?
======
aston
Cool. Seems like a mix of Javascript, Python, and Ruby. Why just call it a
calculator when it's basically an interactive programming environment?

~~~
gieb
Well, it started as a calculator. And somehow it still is. You type stuff, the
computer does calculations and shows the results.

